# clinton



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Friday Went 1 for 4 and brother 0 for 1. Seen a few others hook up to.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

What did you use for bait ? I'm here now and have tried yarn balls ,spawn, waxies and all I caught was the elusive oak tree branch


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Waxies


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

my boys and i went today they struck out i went 1 for 3 all on spawn my lone fish was only 13 in lol but pretty tight lines too all


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey chuck or kip are you in the forum ?


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job guys, I've never fished spawn there I have a magic bait and I c&r only
so I never have "fresh" spawn.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kip does everything on his forum.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

please dont tell me there is more than one kip on here. i thought i was the only one.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

I heard Kip Winger frequents these parts. 

Winger anybody? 17? Don't act like you don't crank Headed for a Heartbreak everytime you hear it...


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

Upper Clinton in Rochester was clear and running moderate, saw a few Kayakers enjoying the afternoon


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

She's only 17 17!!!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

"....and just when I thought she was comin' to my door..."

I hit up the Clinton yesterday for a couple of hours, and blanked. Water temp was 47, and I thought I'd find some fish on, or near redds. Not the case. They weren't hitting in the holes either. Water had a slight stain and was perfect for lure fishing. My guess is that they were on the move. 

Anybody have any reports from the dam? Were they crashing it yesterday or the day before?


----------



## crdp84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spin to Win said:


> "....and just when I thought she was comin' to my door..."
> 
> I hit up the Clinton yesterday for a couple of hours, and blanked. Water temp was 47, and I thought I'd find some fish on, or near redds. Not the case. They weren't hitting in the holes either. Water had a slight stain and was perfect for lure fishing. My guess is that they were on the move.
> 
> Anybody have any reports from the dam? Were they crashing it yesterday or the day before?


Got there around 8:30. The parkinglot was packed, may have been 7 or 8 open spots. I looked around and no one was doing much so I went down stream. Hit 2 by 10 and saw one more get caught up from me but nothing after that. When I left around 11:30 the news van was there talking to people at the dam. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

